# Panhandle Archers for Christ -- NW FL



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

PAC will be hosting out second tournament of the year. We're located in Laurel Hill, FL about 30 miles North of Crestview.

Cost is $15.00 to shoot.

Contact: Nate Moore at 334-488-1239 for more information. Also, check out our site.... www.panhandlearchers.com


God Bless


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Sure wish I could make it Nate,but we're having my youngest girl's birthday party that Sat...Looking at the **** shoot coming up in April..


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, Andy told me last night. That's alright. We all know ur just a little scared...lol Just kidding.

I hope this **** shoot coming up in April will be a ton of fun. I've never done one before, so I need some help, but it should be a blast. We're gonna try to have some really good eats for that one too!!!!


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

Your having a local shoot on the same weekend as the southern triple crown in Milton


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

We tried our best to miss as many of the bigger shoots as possible. But unfortunately some happened to overlap. I realize this could hurt us, but we will make the best out of it.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt
Getting closer.
April's shoot is gonna be a **** SHOOT!!! Looking forward to that one too.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Gonna have some fun novelty shots too


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

We have customers coming Sat. so we will have to miss this one. Sure had fun the last time though. Great bunch of guys.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Mike. 
We try to make it a very inviting, relax, and fun event. We just want to shoot and have a great time doing it. We want a place where everyone is welcome (not just words) regardless of the level of shooter you are. 

I understand the 2nd leg of the STC is this weekend, but to all who just wants to shoot and have a great time come on out, you will enjoy the place.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking for a good turn out tomorrow. Will try to post some pics next week on some of our set ups.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Nate,A guy I know is coming out to shoot with ya'll on Saturday..His name is John Lindsey..Andy knows him..it's the guy that he shot against for 3rd at the pop up..I think he's bringing a couple fellows with him..


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Had a great turn out I hear. I wasn't able to be there this time (had a vehicle broke down in Mobile, AL), but they had a great time and everyone shot pretty good I think. I'm going to see if anybody may have taken any pics.

But our next shoot is a **** Shoot!!!!! : )


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Nate we need the rules for the **** shoot. Thought me and one of the boys might team up.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Mike, 

We're working on finalizing a few things. I'll be sure to post here about the shoot as well as the rules. Look forward to seeing and the boys. Still trying to work out some time to come to the shop too. You got any idea on what size flashlight most clubs let you use?


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Nope but I was hoping Q-beam size!!! 1,000,000+ candle power!!!! Bet that would bring the FWC out!!! Look like a movie premeir in Hollywood out there with all the spotlights!!!!


BTW I have my insurance for my range and hope to have it operating after the Texas ASA.


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

3rdplace said:


> Nate we need the rules for the **** shoot. Thought me and one of the boys might team up.


Thats really not fair! LOL! 

That will be fine, you take one of the boys and I will shoot with the other!


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

aubowman said:


> Thats really not fair! LOL!
> 
> That will be fine, you take one of the boys and I will shoot with the other!



I think Ken already has dibs.:wink:


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

I will have to have a talk with him then

With this new set up I'm going to need all the help I can get, wait I would need that anyway.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

We aren't gonna have any stacking teams now!!!! LOL

I'm looking forward to it. Looks like we're gonna try to use a 2 cell flashlight. Gonna be tricky though. Nothing will be past 30 yards, so tell Jake, maybe he'll be able to hit it..
I'm sure ya'll won't have any problems though


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

pacnate said:


> We aren't gonna have any stacking teams now!!!! LOL
> 
> I'm looking forward to it. Looks like we're gonna try to use a 2 cell flashlight. Gonna be tricky though. Nothing will be past 30 yards, so tell Jake, maybe he'll be able to hit it..
> I'm sure ya'll won't have any problems though


Not to worry Nate..Marlows can't shoot pins:zip:.....You do believe me...right??..


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

They don't have to have pins. Them boys could shoot a bare bow and knock an acorn out of a squirrals mouth! They are just flat out good!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, we're gonna find out shortly!!!

I think we should make em shoot left handed too!!! lol


----------



## eodusmc (Aug 12, 2009)

I had a ball. took the wife and she shot with me and something went wrong with her setup. she was consistently shooting left so she was getting a bit mad at times. we tried to quickly get her set up but no joy. we will definately be ready for the **** shoot.


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad Ya'll had a good time, well you had a good time. I understand about that left stuff or right stuff or just having a bad day with a bow. Tell her to hang in there it will get better. 

The **** shoot should be interesting. I'm just wanting how many time people are going to stop by just to see what these crazy people are doing walking around in the woods at night. Everybody better get them some lum-noc's. That way they can find them when they miss!LOL


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Luminocks would be funny. Make it look like a bunch of high octane fireflys buzzing around.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Wonder what a lumenock would look like after I bust one of your nocks Mike???? 

Can't wait for the **** Shoot.

Should have some finalized rules posted on the website coming soon.


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

You have got to shoot 12's first. Have you ever shoot one of those? LOL!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW. And that's all I'm saying about that one Andy.

I've got some info posted on our site. There are some rules and miscellaneous info.

www.panhandlearchers.com


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

what is the age on the youth class?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

We usually do up to 13 yrs old. Anyone 14 and above will have to shoot with hunter or whatever they use.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

pacnate said:


> We usually do up to 13 yrs old. Anyone 14 and above will have to shoot with hunter or whatever they use.


So Jake cannot shoot youth?:wink:

I guess Jake and I will team up and Tyler and Ken are going to team up together. Should be fun.


----------



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

I wanna do this, but dont know anyone that shoots around here, maybe I will come and watch this should be hilarious


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Just come on over. I'm sure we'll have somebody without a partner. There are definitely going to be some guys who don't have a partner, and need somebody. Atleast come hang out. It would be cool with a bunch of Illumenoks too though!!! Like Mike said, look like a bunch of lasers.lol.

William, don't come without your bow. You'll be able to shoot for sure. Look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

Is says only one 2 cell flashlight all other lights must be turned off, does that include lights on sights?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

No. You'll need those for your pins. Sorry, I'll make that a little more clear.


----------



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok thanks for the clrification I am sure everyone knew the correct answer, I am going off little sleep haha thanks newborn baby


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I know how it feels. I have a 9 month old. But he's getting to where he'll sleep all night now. THANK THE LORD!!


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate did you get my message yesterday?


----------



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

haha yea I definatly know what your saying, we have an 11 month old and now a week old. I have my hands full


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Nate A couple more questions. 
1) Will a headlamp that uses a single 6 volt battery be legal or does it have to be a hand held type flashlight (Mag-light). 
2) Does or can the team discuss yardage.
3) Do both team members shoot at each target or alternate between targets.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

1) Headlamp won't be allowed. Has to be a handheld type light. We're going to try to get up several of the 2battery Mag lites, but not sure if we'll be able to or not.

2) The team will be able to discuss yardage between the pair, but not among the group...Unless you just want to give them an advantage!! 

3) Both team members will shoot at each target. Scores will be combined, and grand totals are what we'll be counting. But the individuals scores will be kept also, for the individual high score competition. Got some info on that on the website too.

Good questions. Keep em coming. We haven't done this before, so if you have anything else we need to consider, please let us know.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks. Just trying to know what type light to get.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

No problem. I'm still new to this **** Shoot idea myself. Hope we have a good turn out. Should be a lot of fun!


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

You should put reflective tape on the eyes to. That way some will feel more at home.


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

That is so true, that good ole ******* might come out in some! 

We do need to put out a warning to bring plenty of arrows, because after what the boys found last month this old boy's not walking back there looking for missed shots.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh come on Andy....A big ol boy like you scared of a little Diamondback???? 

I think we'll get some of those bright eyes and put on the targets as well as some reflective tapes for all the stakes. That way you can see where you should be. Might even be neat to have some glow sticks in the stakes????


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

You did say little snake? I don't know what your definition of little is, I consider that one pretty BIG! Scared, not me as long as I see them before they see me.HAHA! I just hate those things period!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

True. A 4 footer isn't very little. I've seen bigger, but don't want to see any at the bow shoots!!!! lol Maybe they'll be sleeping while we're shooting.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

pacnate said:


> True. A 4 footer isn't very little. I've seen bigger, but don't want to see any at the bow shoots!!!! lol Maybe they'll be sleeping while we're shooting.


Nope they are nocturnal hunters.:mg::mg:


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Be kinda hard for one of em to get Andy in his belly!!! LOL


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

pacnate said:


> Be kinda hard for one of em to get Andy in his belly!!! LOL


If I found one that big we all better run! LOL! The good thing with you is it would have to stop right at your shoulder because of that big head of yours!!LOL!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, I get it honest though. Look at Dad's head!!!! lol

Can't wait for the **** shoot. Got something else I wanna discuss tonight with you, Jeff, and Greg. Maybe some more targets....maybe


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Should I put all the targets behind trees and stuff???????????


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't think so. It's already going to be a challenge shooting at night with a small light. I think they should be in the open.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

AWWW -- Come on. What's a little challenge???

I wouldn't do that for a night shoot. They're gonna have to be out in the open. I don't want anybody losing arrows cause of me putting them behind trees. lol.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

To make it more natural how about putting them on the shoulder of the road. We can stand in the back of the truck to shoot them.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

UHH....I don't want all you Ebro boys to be that comfortable!!! lol.

Gonna try to make them as realistic as possible though.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

pacnate said:


> UHH....I don't want all you Ebro boys to be that comfortable!!! lol.
> 
> Gonna try to make them as realistic as possible though.



Gonna scatter some corn then?


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

pacnate said:


> UHH....I don't want all you Ebro boys to be that comfortable!!! lol.
> 
> Gonna try to make them as realistic as possible though.


Hey 3rdplace, don't let him kid ya! He doesn't want to do that because it might bring out that laural hill boy in him! LOL! He might have flash backs to his youth.

Know I will just want for the Alabama ******* jokes from him!LOL!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Well it doesn't get much more ******* than Ebro and Laurel Hill. LOL, but you do know that up there in North AL ya'll will poach some deer!!! I'm sure you've had your fair share of blinded deer being shot at!!!

We'll have to see about the corn Mike! Maybe they'll be still if we put out some corn.lol


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

pacnate said:


> Well it doesn't get much more ******* than Ebro and Laurel Hill. LOL, but you do know that up there in North AL ya'll will poach some deer!!! I'm sure you've had your fair share of blinded deer being shot at!!!
> 
> We'll have to see about the corn Mike! Maybe they'll be still if we put out some corn.lol


Well, I know for a fact I have never done that one! I know some who have, and know some who got caught!


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

aubowman said:


> Well, I know for a fact I have never done that one! I know some who have, and know some who got caught!



Holding the light is the same as doing it!!!


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

3rdplace said:


> Holding the light is the same as doing it!!!


I thought holding the light was just to get a good picture! You know how they like to dance when the lights on!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sure Andy's "never" just held the light!!!!

Looking forward to this shoot. I'm gonna start a new thread for the **** shoot, that way the info will be on the front page.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

aubowman said:


> I thought holding the light was just to get a good picture! You know how they like to dance when the lights on!



Are we still talking about deer?:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

That's what I thought we were talking about too!!! Who knows what Andy was talking about?


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

I was always talking about dear, I meet deer! I See how ya'll talk about when I'm away! :


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, that'll teach you to not be away so often!!! LOL


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

I understand!!!


----------

